# Finally: Decensoring Hentai with Deep Neural Networks



## You Can't Sit With Us (Oct 29, 2018)

> This project applies an implementation of Image Inpainting for Irregular Holes Using Partial Convolutions to the problem of hentai decensorship. Using a deep fully convolutional neural network, DeepCreamPy can replace censored artwork in hentai with plausible reconstructions. The user needs to specify the censored regions in each image by coloring those regions green in a separate image editing program like GIMP or Photoshop.
> 
> It does NOT work with:
> 
> ...




https://github.com/deeppomf/DeepCreamPy


----------



## Otis Boi (Oct 29, 2018)

The future if finally here now no one will take away my boobies.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Oct 29, 2018)

It's threads like this that make me wish I'd coughed up the 20 bucks for the deviant rating


----------



## LocalFireDept (Oct 29, 2018)

I'd read this anon's posts on /g/ before in some neural network/machine learning threads. This is the power of 4chan memes. Thank God it's being used on practical applications.


----------



## skiddlez (Oct 29, 2018)

>DeepCreamPy

 lmfao name of the fuckin' year


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 29, 2018)

wtf is hentai


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 29, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> wtf is hentai


Solid, undeniable proof that 2D > 3D.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 29, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> 2D > 3D.


It’s certainly true regarding movies.

Edit:  I googled it and found Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 29, 2018)

> It does NOT work with:
> 
> 
> Censorship of anus


If it can't uncensor cartoon buttholes then what's the point??


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 29, 2018)

>tfw you're so used to censorship in hentai that it almost turns you off when you don't see the censorship


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 29, 2018)

FatFuckFrank said:


> >tfw you're so used to censorship in hentai that it almost turns you off when you don't see the censorship


from my...erm... research the minimal censoring actually became a subfetish for various hentai websites


----------



## sasazuka (Oct 29, 2018)

> It does NOT work with:
> 
> 
> Black and white/Monochrome image




Considering that most pages of most doujinshi are in black and white, this seems to be quite a shortcoming.


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 29, 2018)

> It does NOT work with:
> 
> 
> Black and white/Monochrome image
> ...


So what you're telling me is that this software doesn't work.


----------



## Eryngium (Oct 29, 2018)

Joey Caruso said:


> It's threads like this that make me wish I'd coughed up the 20 bucks for the deviant rating


If people like you that hold us back from having 2D uncensored titties. 
One day there will be a reckoning for this.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Oct 29, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> If people like you that hold us back from having 2D uncensored titties.
> One day there will be a reckoning for this.


The only ones holding you back are the folks who released this algorithm before it was ready to really do its job lol


> It does NOT work with:
> 
> Censorship of nipples


If anything, you should be mad at them for blueballing you


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Oct 29, 2018)

Technological progress solves mankind's most urgent problems yet again!  



Joey Caruso said:


> The only ones holding you back are the folks who released this algorithm before it was ready to really do its job lol
> 
> If anything, you should be mad at them for blueballing you


Patience, patience. Active development is still going on, after all.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm sorta going to miss it. But as long as I can still get my lil me's out. All hail big uncensored booty and tiddy. 

Also all I really need is that smug face.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 29, 2018)

> It does NOT work with:
> 
> 
> Black and white/Monochrome image


Worthless.


----------



## waffle (Oct 29, 2018)

sasazuka said:


> Considering that most pages of most doujinshi are in black and white, this seems to be quite a shortcoming.


Yeah, a hentai uncensorer that doesn't work on black and white images seems about as useful a can opener that only works on cans that aren't metal.


----------



## skiddlez (Oct 29, 2018)

To anyone who didn't bother to actually go to the github page, support for black and white images is planned and the creator has explained why black and white images are harder to do.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 29, 2018)

Why the fuck do the Japanese have the absolute weirdest shit possible available for porn, yet still feel the need to obsessively censor everything? As a gaijin, that sounds totally backwards to me.


----------



## Cheetahman (Oct 29, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> Why the fuck do the Japanese have the absolute weirdest shit possible available for porn, yet still feel the need to obsessively censor everything? As a gaijin, that sounds totally backwards to me.


The TL;DR of it is that it was enacted a really long time ago, and nobody dares motion to repeal it or else they'll go down in history as the pervert who wanted more obscenity in the nation.
Not that it would ever go through anyway, given the demographics of legislators, of course.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 29, 2018)

Cheetahman said:


> The TL;DR of it is that it was enacted a really long time ago, and nobody dares motion to repeal it or else they'll go down in history as the pervert who wanted more obscenity in the nation.
> Not that it would ever go through anyway, given the demographics of legislators, of course.


That answers *half* of my question.


----------



## Al Gulud (Oct 30, 2018)

These are the kinds of threads that make me proud to be a kiwi farmer.

Kiwi farmer. That sounds so gay.


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 30, 2018)

what's the point when hentai is so poorly animated?
>It does NOT work with:


Black and white/Monochrome image
Hentai containing screentones (e.g. printed hentai)
Real life porn
Censorship of nipples
*Censorship of anus*
Animated gifs/videos
What's the point? the first 3 are the most essential things  to be decensored.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Nov 19, 2018)

Dr. Stuart said:


> Yes, but Photoshop can do the same exact thing, plus match any other kind of image with some experience (screen tone or real life or otherwise) using the Content Aware fill tool. While this one is better with lined works, it still doesn't match up quite right.
> 
> Tell me when a neural network knows how to sample content from a library of images, know proportionally where each "element" is (i.e. nipples or otherwise) and is able to graft them onto the censored image more flawless than a trained human could.


I think that this software is more oriented to remove those censoring bars, like shown on github, I don't know why they draw those bars in the first place, it makes no sense


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Nov 19, 2018)

Does it just decensor those obnoxious black bars or does it also work on pixelation?

Asking for a friend.... that happens to be my penis.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 19, 2018)

NUKE FUCKING JAPAN. MacArthur did nothing wrong, except for not finishing what he started.


----------



## millais (Nov 19, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> NUKE FUCKING JAPAN. MacArthur did nothing wrong, except for not finishing what he started.


Au contraire, MacArthur was far too lenient on the Japs. He didn't prosecute their Emperor for war crimes, he didn't do anything to dismantle the zaibatsu-government alliance that comprised the Japanese military-industrial complex, and he allowed one of his Japanophile generals to divert carpet-bombing missions away from his favorite Japanese cities.


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 20, 2018)

ExceptionallyExceptional said:


> does it also work on pixelation?


Come on people. If you actually went to the page most of your questions would be answered.



> Features:
> ...
> •Support for mosaic decensors (WIP)



To answer, yes.


----------

